# Badis sp



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Just wanted to share some pictures of one Badis that I have. It is not the red one, it it slightly different. I am not sure of the species. They seem like they are flying in the water graciously when swimming. A very nice fish in my opinion for nano tanks and planted tanks. They are full of personality. A little auto focus, but you get the picture.





































Cheers,


----------



## fishlover (Jan 2, 2007)

sweet fish!


----------



## fishlover (Jan 2, 2007)

I think that while they may not be as flashy and showoff as the scarlet badi, they seem charming and beautiful.
Are they difficult and do they eat flakes or are they live-and-frozen-food-only fish?


----------



## Brendan Redler (Jun 1, 2008)

I have two Badis ruber and they will only take live food so far. I feed live brine shrimp and blackworms, but for example if one of the brine shrimp is dead the fish won't eat it.

Easy to keep, you just need a live food source.


----------

